# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  Martinique- We Send Our Prayers

## stbartshopper

We on the Forum know you are going thru a very difficult time with the pandemic. 
We hope normalcy will soon return to your wonderful island!

----------

